# Every Other Breaker Doesn't Work - HELP!??



## grichmo (Jan 3, 2010)

I tripped the main breaker this afternoon to replace an old breaker (it was the last old breaker in the panel, should have just left well enough alone i guess).  When I flipped the main back on, every breaker connected to the left side doesn't. 

I really don't understand much about what's going on in there. I know that there are 2 phases and that leads me to believe that I have done something to the left one since none of those breakers have power now.

I moved the circuit with the refrigerator and another one with many of the overhead lights to the other side so that I wouldn't have melted icecream and have to live in the dark.  Is this bad?  I really don't know if that was a bad idea or not, really just a desperate move.  I also went ahead and flipped off all the 240 volt breakers since I know that they would draw from both sides and I assumed this might cause trouble.

Is there a DIY fix, or had I better call and electrician.  Thanks for any input!


----------



## locknut (Jan 3, 2010)

It is likely that the main breaker failed, i.e., one pole has.  Have you tried excercising the breaker several times?  Can you temporarily bridge the dead side with a jumper to ascertain that the breaker is not contacting?  Can you remove the breaker and check it with an ohmmeter?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 3, 2010)

The panel is not divided side to side. It does sound like one leg of your service did not come back on.  But that should make every other breaker on each side be dead. 
Could be a loose connection on the main breaker or a bad main breaker. First I would try turning the main off then back on. Then I would inspect the connections on the main. There is always live power there so be very careful or call an electrician to do it if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## grichmo (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess I should specify. Every other breaker on each side doesn't work.  I inspected further and found that it is the breakers that connect to the metal bar connecting the left side.  I have tried turning it on and off multiple times.  You guys think that it could be the main breaker?  If this is the case a new 100 amp breaker might fix this situation?


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 3, 2010)

NO! An electrician should fix this situation! 
You should NOT be messing with the main breaker since there is no legal or safe way for you to kill power to it.


----------



## grichmo (Jan 3, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> NO! An electrician should fix this situation!
> You should NOT be messing with the main breaker since there is no legal or safe way for you to kill power to it.



Now that is some advice I can get behind!  Am I ok running the panel until I can get somebody out to look at it?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 3, 2010)

Should be OK if you turn off all double pole breakers so you don't back feed the other bus.


----------



## ohmy (Jan 14, 2010)

Call the power company. It may be a problem with the feed to the house.


----------

